# Husky/Malamute cross - free to good home!!



## Pete247 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a two & a half year old Husky/Malamute cross who needs a new home due to work commitments, the company I work for has recently introduced a new shift pattern which basically involves working twelve hour shifts (Both days and nights) which means that my poor dog is cooped up in the kitchen for many hours at a time, at first I thought I would be able to cater for my beloved dogs needs but a few months down the line I have come to the harrowing decision that this is neither achievable or fair on a dog that is so active, and as a result, and with great regret, I am hoping that I can find somebody that can fulfil my dogs requirements, needs and happiness.

His name is lightening and is extremely intelligent, house trained, fully inoculated with all his jabs, wormed on a regular basis & chipped. He has a great personality, is friendly, great with children, loves to play fetch and is obedient (will sit, give you his paw on demand and will bark for tit bits if you say ASK)

Please message me

Thanks

Pete


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I would try specific Husky & Malamute rescues as offering dogs 'free to a good home' sometimes ends tragically for the dog.
Some 'people' pretend they are offering a home whereas they are really looking for bait dogs for fighting
Have you considered getting a dogwalker in to let him out/take for walk part way thru your shift?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You shouldn't be offering any animal 'free to a good home' as there is no guarantee that you will find that home and as @LoopyL says your dog could end up in a very bad situation. Please contact a rescue organisation if you really must find a new home for him.
I am also removing your phone number from the post - it is never advisable to post your personal details on a public forum


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is one rescue out of several I found googling http://sibesandsleddogs.org.uk/


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lots of rescue suggestions already given in this previous thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ee-to-good-home.407983/page-2#post-1064291999


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Pete247 said:


> Thanks all...I will keep you informed...x[/QUOTE
> 
> I even gave you the phone number of Dogs Trust near to you, did you not ring them.? I know they would help you.
> The above was your reply, to all the suggestions you recieved.
> ...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Or here:
http://www.saintssleddogrescue.co.uk


----------

